

Random interview questions - "Are you smart enough to work at Google?" - snaveint
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-01-11/jpmorgan-s-zombie-hordes-memorize-pi-google-s-job-seekers-squirm-books.html

======
obituary_latte
No.

However, in the blender, I'd first try to detach the blades somehow. If I
couldn't, I'd then try to jam them somehow (perhaps my shoe, or belt). Failing
those, I'd swing the blade a bit to see where I'd best be positioned.
Certainly theres a bit of room under or to the side of blades where I could
lay until the blender was shut off. Maybe even could ride the blades; it'd be
like an awesome merry-go-round.

Providing I survived, I'd immediately thank them for their time and insist I'd
never in a million years work for some company that'd shrink me down and put
me in a blender [and please un-shrink me NAO thank you very much].

